# What 3-D Class next year?



## Hunterrs (Jun 22, 2008)

What class is everyone shooting next year?   I am trying to decide whether or not to move and if so, to hunter or open C.   This has been my first year of serious 3-D and I didn't win any money so far.  I still don't know if I feel right staying in novice.  My yardage estimation is not the best and if I add 10 more yards I think it will get worse.   Open C would be an expensive move also.


----------



## gator19 (Jun 22, 2008)

*i know i have to move*

robert i know i have to move i had a great first year of shooting and plan to continue dont know where but moving . dude to tell you the truth you dont have to move and dont feel guilty if you move now and maybe get worse as you said you may loose intrest and as a fellow archer we dont want that as i was told win your way out either in asa or local but not until you feel your ready trust me you will feel better and shoot better hope this helps good luck


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 23, 2008)

Most Novice shooters have won out Locally...........  Money, trophies, etc.
When I won my first ever shoot in novice at Lake Oconee...I was told I had to move...
I smartly waited to the end of the season and bumped myself up to "C" the following year....  
Won a few in "C" won some money won some "Trophies"  "Bumped out to "B"... 
Won a few in "B"  won some money no throphies...  Now as august aproaches




20009 You guessed it "Pro."




Just kidding "B"  They will have to BullDoze me out of "B"


----------



## young gunna (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah Its semi pro for me! Got my sights on something!


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 23, 2008)

*Do what feels right to you.....*

I moved from Novice last year to Hunter this year, mainly because I wanted to challenge myself.  Last year was my first year of "serious" competition, and although I did not win any last year in Novice, I scored pretty well several times.  After upgrading equipment and shooting diligently over the winter, I just felt like I wanted to increase the challenge on myself.

Now I will have to debate whether to stay in Hunter, or maybe go to a slider sight class....  I've done OK, won once, several top 3s.... but I may need to hang where I am for another year, or two... maybe I will stay with fixed pins permanently...who knows ?  We have all fall & winter to think about that.

Here's one idea - if you want to stay in Novice for MEGA, do that, then shoot Hunter or other longer class at non-MEGA events.  I shot Novice for the ASA shoots and qualifiers last year, but shot Hunter occasionally at Christian Bowhunters & other local shoots, & that gave me some insight into how much difference there would be.

Bottom line - do what you think is best for you, and your growth in the sport.  Don't let other's comments make you feel like you need to move before you are ready.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Jun 23, 2008)

WELL in my OPINION      if your gonna move to hunter or C wich is the same stake  why not go on to the white stake then when you shoot well others have no room to complain! open A  B  are the same next is semi pro and i think it's only 5 more rule book yards 
than A  &   B    now correct me if i'm wrong !

remember this is strickly my opinion.

                                         HOLLA!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jun 23, 2008)

jersey ga boy said:


> WELL in my OPINION      if your gonna move to hunter or C wich is the same stake  why not go on to the white stake then when you shoot well others have no room to complain! open A  B  are the same next is semi pro and i think it's only 5 more rule book yards
> than A  &   B    now correct me if i'm wrong !
> 
> remember this is strickly my opinion.
> ...



because id rather move to open c or hunter and only add 10 yards instead of adding 15 yards


----------



## WHITE_CHOCOLATE (Jun 23, 2008)

Im not going no where unless the big guy with asa says i have to.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 23, 2008)

You keep on hitting dem 14's you will.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not allowed to wait at any ASA events, like this weekend!!! I'm shooting Hunter this weekend, have two sights ready to go, one with a lens, one without. Shot the lens sight this afternoon out to 40 or so, kept them all pretty tight, so we will see!!!


----------



## WHITE_CHOCOLATE (Jun 23, 2008)

Alligood,still debating on going to ill w yall (EZRA) .Its hard to stay here as good as i have been shootin lately


----------



## hayseedpaddy (Jun 23, 2008)

*Go*

White Chocolate you need to go.  Shooting like you have been nobody stands a chance.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 23, 2008)

*Lets Go....*

I really can't afford to go SOLO...Need Road Buddies...  
CoCo....  You don't have to go ...You Need to Go...  
Measure  yourself one last time against the rest of the USA before the classic...  
Bring that money and title back to GA...  Metro..


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jun 23, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> I really can't afford to go SOLO...Need Road Buddies...
> CoCo....  You don't have to go ...You Need to Go...
> Measure  yourself one last time against the rest of the USA before the classic...
> Bring that money and title back to GA...  Metro..



yall shoot em up and bring back some yankee $$$$$$$


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 23, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> I really can't afford to go SOLO...Need Road Buddies...
> CoCo....  You don't have to go ...You Need to Go...
> Measure  yourself one last time against the rest of the USA before the classic...
> Bring that money and title back to GA...  Metro..



What he said!! You need to go Danny!!


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 23, 2008)

My advice to a new archer is to put yourself amongst the toughest competition you can find.  Definitely set goals for yourself.  Exposing yourself to tough competition and shooting under pressure as often as possible will prepare you for "The Moment of Truth" when your trying to obtain your goals!


----------



## young gunna (Jun 23, 2008)

Amen! U tell em, Mentor!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 24, 2008)

*wise Man*



RobinHood said:


> My advice to a new archer is to put yourself amongst the toughest competition you can find.  Definitely set goals for yourself.  Exposing yourself to tough competition and shooting under pressure as often as possible will prepare you for "The Moment of Truth" when your trying to obtain your goals!



Says it all...
How many of you "C", "B"and "A"shooters are brave enough to give the two Semi pro shooters some competition for 2009?...


----------



## hansel (Jun 24, 2008)

Open Trophy for me, I was shooting hunter until I changed my set up with a Posten 22" stabilizer, and "V" bar set up and someday be adding a scope maybe


The best thing, I'm having fun


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jun 24, 2008)

RobinHood said:


> My advice to a new archer is to put yourself amongst the toughest competition you can find.  Definitely set goals for yourself.  Exposing yourself to tough competition and shooting under pressure as often as possible will prepare you for "The Moment of Truth" when your trying to obtain your goals!



if that competition is in hunter or open c thats great 
i dont think i am ready to add 15 yards but I could be ready for 10


----------



## Big John (Jun 24, 2008)

I LIKE PINS saying that I may go hunter not sure yet.


----------



## Donzi (Jun 24, 2008)

Since this was my first 1/2 year of 3D I may still stay in Novice for next year.  Kinda depends on how the rest of the year goes.  Now when I go to Hawkinsville and shoot I shoot in Bowhunter Unlimited but the rules down there are different.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jun 24, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> I'm not allowed to wait at any ASA events, like this weekend!!! I'm shooting Hunter this weekend, have two sights ready to go, one with a lens, one without. Shot the lens sight this afternoon out to 40 or so, kept them all pretty tight, so we will see!!!



Hey David, Glad to see you going, What stake you start on?  Oh and Please take it easy  on me will ya!

Brian


----------



## jersey ga boy (Jun 24, 2008)

*15 ft*



Matt Sowell said:


> if that competition is in hunter or open c thats great
> i dont think i am ready to add 15 yards but I could be ready for 10


DUDE  what is 5yrds  15ft you can do it 
no dout

HOLLA!


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 24, 2008)

Old Glory said:


> Hey David, Glad to see you going, What stake you start on?  Oh and Please take it easy  on me will ya!
> 
> Brian



Don't know yet, just registered yesterday! I'm sure you won't have anything to worry about, the way I've been shooting lately!!!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jun 24, 2008)

jersey ga boy said:


> DUDE  what is 5yrds  15ft you can do it
> no dout
> 
> HOLLA!



I dont even know if im moving
if i can get the equipment ill probably move


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunter until they kick me out


----------



## 3darcher (Jun 26, 2008)

jersey ga boy said:


> DUDE  what is 5yrds  15ft you can do it
> no dout
> 
> HOLLA!



Thats right JGB. Fifteen more feet isn't anything but time, space, and mental fears....Holla


----------



## Robbie101 (Jun 26, 2008)

I think Im going to Go to B.... Just skip the red stake all tog............









Ok, Maybe not, but it sounded good rite? Do they have a class for intermediate novice, so i don't have to compete with these guys next year, its to stiff and im just not good enough.....


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 26, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> I think Im going to Go to B.... Just skip the red stake all tog............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waits (Jun 26, 2008)

This is a hard subject to address. To the novice shooters struggling to shoot even and haven't been able to enjoy success I would say stay. I was told that this class would be cleaned up this year and it started with me. This has become a joke. I am grateful that I took the next step and enjoy hunter class. With the Novice and Open C scores "which state are for first year shooters", so inflated who knows were to go. If your not 10 to 20 up every weekend you don't have a chance. My advice would be set personal goals and if you reach these goals then move on.


----------



## rockdawg (Jun 26, 2008)

Robbie, I thaught you were already in PRO NOVICE? 
Maybe they need a SIMI-PRO NOVICE or OPEN "C" NOVICE.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jun 26, 2008)

Nah, Semi Pro Novice and a Pro Novice.... Id have to be in the Semi Pro novice b.c i can't compete with a few of the guys out here.....


----------



## rockdawg (Jun 26, 2008)

The way I've been shooting lately and my ability to judge yardage, I'll be a blue stake shooter for a while.


----------



## pa_spotshooter (Jul 17, 2008)

*Open A*

Moving out of B next year... Actually, I may move out for the classic. We'll see!


----------



## badcompany (Jul 18, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> Nah, Semi Pro Novice and a Pro Novice.... Id have to be in the Semi Pro novice b.c i can't compete with a few of the guys out here.....



Well you definately made an empression at the state shoot. Good shooting partner


----------



## Robbie101 (Jul 19, 2008)

badcompany said:


> Well you definately made an empression at the state shoot. Good shooting partner



Thanks bud....... Just got lucky and put the rite set of eyes in that morning.......


----------



## Cyberone (Jul 19, 2008)

All of you guys shooting pins need to move on up to Unlimited so we can grow that class.  It is the same as open a just shooting pins.  I have found that I shoot better with pins that with moveable sight.  I tried Open B last year and didn't shoot well.  Moved to Unlimited and score have improved.  State shoot was the lowest score I have shot this year.  


So come on boys step up and give me some one to shoot against locally.  Going to ASA shoots their is always some good competition in this class.

Scott
Dewayne
Jody 
You guys are ready to step up.


----------



## jworsham (Jul 19, 2008)

Cyberone said:


> All of you guys shooting pins need to move on up to Unlimited so we can grow that class.  It is the same as open a just shooting pins.  I have found that I shoot better with pins that with moveable sight.  I tried Open B last year and didn't shoot well.  Moved to Unlimited and score have improved.  State shoot was the lowest score I have shot this year.
> 
> 
> So come on boys step up and give me some one to shoot against locally.  Going to ASA shoots their is always some good competition in this class.
> ...



Good post Cyberone, I seen some great scores come from the State shoot and the ranges were not easy.  The guys in unlimited are great shots and alot of fun to shoot with.  I cant wait to see where everyone moves to.

John


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jul 19, 2008)

Cyberone said:


> All of you guys shooting pins need to move on up to Unlimited so we can grow that class.  It is the same as open a just shooting pins.  I have found that I shoot better with pins that with moveable sight.  I tried Open B last year and didn't shoot well.  Moved to Unlimited and score have improved.  State shoot was the lowest score I have shot this year.
> 
> 
> So come on boys step up and give me some one to shoot against locally.  Going to ASA shoots their is always some good competition in this class.
> ...



who are u and how do u know them
Scott is where he needs to be
jody may need to move but thats up to him
dewayne  has already stated that he is moving


----------



## Cyberone (Jul 19, 2008)

Look at the Top Gun team and you will see who I am.  I will be the one that they carried to a Top Gun State Title.   I sure didn't hold up my end of the bargain.  Maybe I will have a better showing at the ASA Classic.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jul 19, 2008)

Cyberone said:


> Look at the Top Gun team and you will see who I am.  I will be the one that they carried to a Top Gun State Title.   I sure didn't hold up my end of the bargain.  Maybe I will have a better showing at the ASA Classic.



ok.


----------



## Cyberone (Jul 19, 2008)

Matt,

If you didn't figure it out my name is Mike Webb.  I shot on the Top Gun team with them.  I worked at GCO Outiftters until it closed.  That is how I know Scott.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jul 20, 2008)

Cyberone said:


> Matt,
> 
> If you didn't figure it out my name is Mike Webb.  I shot on the Top Gun team with them.  I worked at GCO Outiftters until it closed.  That is how I know Scott.



yeah i figured it out 
i saw it on the state page


----------



## badcompany (Jul 21, 2008)

Calm down Matt, it will be ok my friend. I do appreciate you covering my back.


----------

